# Digital Painting



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! Thats so much better than mine. what program do you use?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ghostcity said:


> WOW! Thats so much better than mine. what program do you use?


i use Adobe Photoshop CS2 and Corel Painter 3


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's a WIP im doing!!


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your manes and tails. XD


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ghostcity said:


> I'm so jealous of your manes and tails. XD


 
there SO easy to do! i use the burn tool alot. for all my shading and mane and tail stuff.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow absolutly amazing, did you draw it with a mouse? I can only use a pencil, haha.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

SallyBaby said:


> Wow absolutly amazing, did you draw it with a mouse? I can only use a pencil, haha.


no i have a Tablet! ^^ like drawing with a pencil but it comes up on the computer! its amazing i love it!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

Could you do this one for me? Thanks! And somewhere on it can you put Haru? Thank you!


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Really? the burn tool, I guess I'll have to learn how to do it like that. Simply amazing!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ghostcity said:


> Really? the burn tool, I guess I'll have to learn how to do it like that. Simply amazing!


yep!! i noramly sent it on 50+ Opacity depending on how dark i want the mane! i dont know if GIMP has an Opacity option, lol, i have never used it so its hard to say.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea it does, I'll try it out, thanks! :]


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

will you be able to do dennyhe is my first horse and ive been trying to find someone who can do his portrait for me on ther computer? i will get some pics of him later probably post it tomorrow!


----------

